
Cluster management expressed in a high-level declarative language - mww09
https://github.com/vmware/declarative-cluster-management
======
FisDugthop
Too little too late, I think; why would I use this instead of Dhall or Nix for
writing Kubernetes configuration?

~~~
lsuresh
Author here. Your Kubernetes configurations stay the same. This is a tool
you'd use, for instance, to write the internals of Kubernetes like the
scheduler.

~~~
robbyt
So could you explain how this is different from conventional configuration
management systems?

~~~
lsuresh
Configuration management systems (I'm thinking Ansible, Puppet etc) are used
to declaratively execute configuration tasks at fairly slow timescales. You
wouldn't use them them to say, make 1000s of VM/pod placement decisions per
second.

Using DCM, we're building a Kubernetes scheduler (see the k8s-scheduler folder
in the repo). It continuously listens for new pods being created and other
events in k8s, and schedules these pods onto nodes using complex rules
described in SQL. This is not the kind of problem that configuration
management systems target.

